# Bad to sell FREE wood?



## Dario (Dec 10, 2008)

This is in relation to William's post here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=39935 (which I agree with).

First, what is free?

I had a little experience collecting wood and selling them but they are far from free.  As mentioned, unless it is handed to you milled and ready to turn...it is not really free wood.  One particular wood (heritage live oak) nearly killed me while collecting it.  It is like buying and selling...only difference is you "buy" with hard work (sweat equity).

Most times, some gift "free" wood are also reciprocated with another gift.  Maybe a pen made from the batch (or no one heard of such thing)? 

I also believe that once something is given to you, it is yours and you have all the right to do whatever you want to do with it.  Sell it, give it away, burn it, throw it, etc.  It may not seem right (to some) but the owner should have the choice.  

I personally try to treasure most that was given to me but there is a time when you just have to let go.  Either you have no more space, you need the money, no more need for it, someone can put it to better use, (any combination or all of these), etc.

Bottom line, we need to look at the intent and motivation of the person.  If we are not sure, it is better to give him/her the benefit of the doubt.  I am guilty of being a part of the lynch mob at times too and I make no excuses for those.  I regretted them though and tried to make amends.

We have a few members here that I respect A LOT because they work very hard to put food on the table the honest way...including sell "free" wood.

JMHO.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 10, 2008)

Dario, I agree completely with you.
Even if that wood were completely free, once given it is yours to do with as you wish.
I try to share my "free wood" with others as a means of paying back.


----------



## pipecrafter (Dec 10, 2008)

I was taught that, once something is given away, the person who gave it away loses all right to have a say in how it is used or treated.  When I give something away, I expect nothing from it, and I sure don't expect to be able to dictate what it's used for.

For instance, I once gave away a bunch of briar blocks to a fellow who wanted to try his hand at turning that particular wood, and I later noticed him selling pens made with that wood.  Personally, I was very happy he had managed to find success in turning briar - it's not the easiest stuff to shape!  Beyond that, however, nothing.  I gave it away, and once it left my house, it was forgotten.

On the other hand, another fellow who recently recieved some briar blocks from me has said he's going to make a pipe for me from one of those blocks.  This was unexpected, and not at all what I had in mind when I sent him the briar.  However, if he follows through, I will accept the pipe with grace, a smile, and a hearty "thank you".


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, I guess I would say that if your not suppose to sell free wood then you shouldn't be selling pens made from the freebies from some vendors and individuals that sell their wood. It should not be calculated into your price, but I have seen many say they calculate it in even if it was free. I don't see a problem with selling free wood unless I gave it to you and needed a piece back for something and you wanted to sell it to me . I'm weird though.


----------



## BobBurt (Dec 10, 2008)

See, here we go again....making a mountain out of a mole hill.......Boys Boys Boys, It's his to do what he wants


----------



## DocStram (Dec 10, 2008)

We each have our own moral compass.  My personal moral compass points in the direction of my having a little bit of a problem with profiting from fellow penturners.   I'd rather pass on a great deal to another penturner than make money off of them.  It's just how each of us wants to lead his/her life.  At the same time, I have no interest in passing judgment on others.  Do what you want with your free wood.


----------



## JimB (Dec 10, 2008)

I do agree that once you give something away you have no say as to how the recipient uses it or what they do with it including selling it. However, if the recipient mis-led the 'giver' about why they need/want the item being given then I think an ethical line has been crossed. The Giver may still not have any say in what happens to the item but i certainly would not give that person anything else. I also wouldn't have any problem with the Giver letting others know that the recipient mis-led them. I think that is the issue that was raised with Jared. He was asking for wood so he could practice turning implying he would use the wood himself for practice and people got upset because he then tried to sell it. I believe he also had another post where he got some wood from someone locally. In his post it sounded like he got the wood for free but then he posted a correction, I believe, that he actually did pay something for the wood.

I have received some wood for free. Everyone who has given me wood knows that I sell what I make (or try to sell what I make). I never make anyone any promises, implied or directly, about what will become of their generosity to me. Several people who have given me wood have receievd a finsihed item in return as a thank you but even that was not promised from me.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 10, 2008)

BTW, I had a truck load of wonderful wood given to me, as a huge surprise, by a fellow member here. About half of it was given to other woodworker friends of mine. Most of the items I have made from what I have used has been given as gifts to friends and relatives. However, some was used for pens and a cost was factored into the pricing of those pens.


----------



## babyblues (Dec 10, 2008)

If someone gives you some wood because they know you either already have a woodturning hobby or are trying to start a woodturning hobby, it's likely that they're giving it to you with the intention that you make something out of it.  If you just turn around and sell the wood without even trying to do anything with it, it does make you look bad.  That's because you're showing very little appreciation for that gift.  True, it's yours now and you can do whatever you want, but that's poor justification for not showing a little gratitude.

In my mind, it comes down to two things: 1, showing appreciation for the thoughtfulness of the person who gave you a gift and 2, being willing to "pay it forward" instead of looking to make a profit from every little thing.  There's nothing to say that you have to just give it away, but just because you CAN do something doesn't mean you SHOULD.  That's where ethics comes in.  Ethics requires you to evaluate whether you SHOULD do something or not, regardless of whether you CAN or not.  Sure, you CAN just go ahead and sell the wood, but you have to decide whether you SHOULD or not.  It has nothing to do with whether other people will be offended or not.  It comes down to you and your character and what you decide to do as a result of your character.  OK, fine, if you make something out of some of it, and sell the rest, I guess that's OK, because sometimes you just don't have enough hours in the day.  But sometimes it just makes you wonder when someone is so willing to make some money by taking advantage of someone else's genersity.

However, it would be entirely different if you went and inquired about the wood and they said you could just go ahead and take it.  You took the time to search it out and inquire, plus take it away and "process" it further to sell it.  That's enterprising.  You put your time and energy into getting it with the intention of either using it or selling it.

I guess it would just be better not to gloat about the wood in the first place if you're seriously contemplating selling some of it.

As an example (just so you know I'm practicing what I'm preaching), I was given a very large cherry burl by a friend of my fathers.  I'm talking bigger than I could get my arms around, probably 400lbs or so.  I intend to make gifts out of it.  I COULD just offer some of it up for sale here, but I'd rather make stuff out of it and give it as gifts.  My first thought was, "Wow!  Now I don't have to spend any money buying burls!"  Plus it was fun cutting it up and essentially taking it from a whole burl all the way to a finished product.  Very cool.  I guess what I'm trying to say is, if someone gives you something as a gift, honor them by using it to the extent that you can, whether you sell the finished product or give it away.  Now, if you have no use for a gift, that's another story, heh heh.


----------



## babyblues (Dec 10, 2008)

JimB said:


> I do agree that once you give something away you have no say as to how the recipient uses it or what they do with it including selling it. However, if the recipient mis-led the 'giver' about why they need/want the item being given then I think an ethical line has been crossed. The Giver may still not have any say in what happens to the item but i certainly would not give that person anything else. I also wouldn't have any problem with the Giver letting others know that the recipient mis-led them.
> 
> I have received some wood for free. Everyone who has given me wood knows that I sell what I make (or try to sell what I make). I never make anyone any promises, implied or directly, about what will become of their generosity to me. Several people who have given me wood have receievd a finsihed item in return as a thank you but even that was not promised from me.


Well said.


----------



## Mudder (Dec 10, 2008)

DocStram said:


> We each have our own moral compass.




Unfortunately some moral compasses only point to the billfold.

You pose a difficult question that for me has no clear cut answer.

If I were to give someone a box of blanks and they made pens out of them and sold them I would be very happy. On the other hand, If I gave them a box of blanks and they turned around and sold them without any value added I would not be very happy. I would just make a mental note not to deal with that person in the future.


----------



## bad (Dec 10, 2008)

Mudder said:


> Unfortunately some moral compasses only point to the billfold.
> 
> You pose a difficult question that for me has no clear cut answer.
> 
> If I were to give someone a box of blanks and they made pens out of them and sold them I would be very happy. On the other hand, If I gave them a box of blanks and they turned around and sold them without any value added I would not be very happy. I would just make a mental note not to deal with that person in the future.



I was about to jump into this conversation with my 2 cents worth until I read Scott's comment. He actually articulated my thoughts better than I could have.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 10, 2008)

If it is bad for someone to sell wood blanks where they were given the wood then ALL of my blanks are bad.  Every blank that I sell has come from wood that I have salvaged from construction sites and such. 

Just this week  I met and got in real good with the superintendent of a $26 million dollar road project in my local community.  After talking for a couple of hours, he agreed to let me have any of the wood on the project that I wanted.  He even instructed his guys to set trees aside that I ask for and to load them for me when I want!

Now comes the work.  I have to get the wood and then cut and dry it.  If you tell me that it is bad for me to sell you guys the blanks then all I can say is that is a slap in my face that you do not value my time and equipment to turn this wood into usable blanks.  Believe me, I pay plenty for my raw materials in sweat equity and equipment costs.

Now I do agree that if I give you a box of mesquite blanks just for the heck of it and you turn around and sell it without adding any value to it, that is getting a little tacky to me.

In the case that brought up this topic, Les is getting logs it looks like.  He is then adding value by turning the raw material into usable blanks for the rest of us.  If you fault him for that then you are saying his time is worth nothing to you and that he should do it just because he likes us.


----------



## wolftat (Dec 10, 2008)

Lets just get right down to the way it should really be. The wood belongs to the earth and so does everything else. We really own nothing, we just happen to possess items. My time is worth something and that is a fact, the problem is that some don't recognize that others feel their time is worth something too. I knew my philosophy degree was going to come in handy someday, thankfully that day has now passed. I already feel the weight lifting.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Dec 10, 2008)

Curtis,

I promise not to resell any of the mesquite, iron wood, cactus or the other blanks you send me! :?)

Larry


----------



## Skye (Dec 10, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> Now I do agree that if I give you a box of mesquite blanks just for the heck of it and you turn around and sell it without adding any value to it, that is getting a little tacky to me.



I think that's the scenario Scott was getting at.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 10, 2008)

Again, for the record, I have no problems with what anyone does with anything they receive.  Les, if my original post offended in any way, you have my sincere apologies.

My purpose was to try to get people to look at themselves and their postings.  When we have a series of postings that some term a "mob mentality" they seem to divide into two major groupings.  The first is a group who call someone or some idea things that are often cruel and unfeeling.  The second grouping is made of of those who chastise the first group for these cruel and unfeeling statements.  Often the second group uses cruel and unfeeling terms to express their displeasure with the first group for being cruel and unfeeling.

It has been said many times, and it bears repeating many times - Stop and reflect before hitting the post reply button.  Like all families we will squabble from time to time.  Let's just try to remember that in spite of the old "Sticks and stones......", words can and do hurt.

Regardless of what you celebrate this time of the year, it is seen as a time of reflection and celebration.  From my point of view, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to my IAP family!


----------



## Tn-Steve (Dec 10, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Again, for the record, I have no problems with what anyone does with anything they receive.  Les, if my original post offended in any way, you have my sincere apologies.
> 
> My purpose was to try to get people to look at themselves and their postings.  When we have a series of postings that some term a "mob mentality" they seem to divide into two major groupings.  The first is a group who call someone or some idea things that are often cruel and unfeeling.  The second grouping is made of of those who chastise the first group for these cruel and unfeeling statements.  Often the second group uses cruel and unfeeling terms to express their displeasure with the first group for being cruel and unfeeling.
> 
> ...



Well said.  Internet forums are like an extended family, and this one definitely puts the FUN in Disfunctional.   

Steve W.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 10, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> "Sticks and stones......",


Shouldn't it be "the keyboard is mightier than the sword"?  Isn't this  keyboard site?:wink:

Happy and Safe Holidays to all.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 10, 2008)

BRobbins629 said:


> Shouldn't it be "the keyboard is mightier than the sword"?  Isn't this  keyboard site?:wink:
> 
> Happy and Safe Holidays to all.




Nope, I think you got it wrong.  Around here ... it's _"the pen blank is mightier than the sword."


_


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 10, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> "Sticks and stones......"



Hmm .. in the middle of a heated debate, are you sure this is a good
time to be recommending ammunition? :tongue:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 10, 2008)

NewLondon88 said:


> Hmm .. in the middle of a heated debate, are you sure this is a good
> time to be recommending ammunition? :tongue:




OK, how about "pen blanks and sandpaper......" :biggrin:


----------



## Grizz (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't think wood is exact free that is given to you, if you have to cut it, haul it, mill it.

What I try to with 'free' wood, is make a bowl or two... pens... whatever as a thank you for the 'free wood.'  But once it's in my possession then it is mine to do what I please.  Especially if there were no strings in getting the wood.

-Jon


----------



## leehljp (Dec 11, 2008)

I think when I give something, then it is given and I have no say in how the other person uses it. If I feel it is abused, I usually try to say so in a teaching (not condescending) way.

I have another perspective not seen in the prior posts above, and it goes back to the original "problem". Passing judgement on someone whose shoes we are not in - puts us in a similar light.

I work in a culture that has far less moral understanding than what the world perceives it to have. Around the world and in the US of A too, some people are not aware of what is supposedly or perceived as "right and wrong". Before jumping on a young man with such thrust, it would be better to send a private PM explaining what the problem is. Explain in a nice way as to "Why".

This is not a slight on Curtis at all, but I do want to quote him:


> Originally Posted by MesquiteMan
> Now I do agree that if I give you a box of mesquite blanks just for the heck of it and you turn around and sell it without adding any value to it, that is getting a little tacky to me.



This type of message should have been sent to the original person with a reminder of the problem that it caused. We just assume that everyone has a moral compass so to speak. Nooo, we aren't born with that. I appreciate a particular teacher who took me aside and taught me a few things that was not a part of normal school education, nor did I have lots of daily social interaction growing up on a farm. Rather than criticizing me like some teachers are expected to do, he explained some things in a fatherly way. I have great respect for this man that took a country bumpkin aside and gave me a somewhat different perspective on life.

We are all teachers here (IAP) in one way or another. Yes, it is obvious that I get frustrated at some things, but with newbies and younger people, if they violate some code, explain in normal terms or send a PM and don't flame the first time through! If they rebuff our individual efforts, then they will get their just cause for sure. But the first thing is to offer to help them in their misunderstandings.

The sentence that Curtis wrote is succinct enough to get the message there; from that sentence, an little expansion of the problem would probably make the young man respect the mentor/teacher/helper for life.


I want to thank Dario for bringing this to light. I know a lot of what Dario has gone through changing cultures and learning what is right and wrong in different cultures. Believe me, it can make you paranoid asking all of the - "is this being culturally insensitive" or just "tacky" questions with almost every breath we take and every eye twitch we have. Can I cross my legs when sitting, can I cross my arms? Do I take this gift on the first suggestion or do I have to refuse it once? Twice? Three times - before accepting it politely? What is wrong with using a toothpick in public? Restaurants offer them! 

Other cultures, same culture, write and rong are not the same from place to place and are we are not born with said knowledge. Be a teacher first and a critic second.


----------



## wolftat (Dec 11, 2008)

Smart thinking Hank. I remember the insult I made once by waving at someone with my left hand. I thought it would be better than using my shooting hand, but was very wrong. It came close to causing an incident that was easily avoidable had I know their ways.

I also feel that some of the posts should be made in a PM fashion instead of being made public. I have had to apologize once or twice for hitting the button without the 10 count. I guess it is just human nature.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 11, 2008)

leehljp said:


> I think when I give something, then it is given and I have no say in how the other person uses it. If I feel it is abused, I usually try to say so in a teaching (not condescending) way.



I call that giving a gift "with strings attached."  I see nothing wrong with it as long as you let the person know about the strings BEFORE they accept the gift.  I feel it is "cheesy" to give a gift with strings attached if you do NOT let the person know about the strings until after the fact.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 11, 2008)

Blind_Squirrel said:


> I call that giving a gift "with strings attached."  I see nothing wrong with it as long as you let the person know about the strings BEFORE they accept the gift.  I feel it is "cheesy" to give a gift with strings attached if you do NOT let the person know about the strings until after the fact.



TWO KINDS IF GIFTS:

1. Yes, I agree that in certain situations that "string attached" issues can be a problem. That is also another term for "culture" in many instances.  However, In most cultures, a "request for help" has built into it a reasonable expectation that a received response (as a gift) will be used in the manner that it was requested. 

IF not, givers people have a right and the responsibility to respond that expectations based upon the request were not in alignment. In this case, the fellow probably was not aware, and it was reasonable in his mind to sell, without a thought. Informing and responding in a helpful way is appropriate, in my opinion. There are ethics that come with requesting, and there are ethics that go with giving!


2. It is my opinion that the argument has been mixing two different issues, the second one here (as opposed to the above) - A second kind of gift giving (different and distinct): When one freely and voluntarily gives a gift that has NOT been requested, then that is when "no strings attached" comes into its own.!


However, when a gift is *requested,* there is a reasonable expectation for the gift to be used that way. I do realize that you may disagree and that is OK. "Agape" is a Greek word that agrees with your concept and it has the specific characteristic of "no strings attached". But I feel it does not apply in this case since it was requested for a need that it wasn't used. The proper response is to offer some guidance, IMO. 

I know of instances in which most people become upset over this very issue, including governments. Tax Exempt charitable organizations can loose their tax exemption when gifts are found to be going to somethings other than stated. Do gifts have inherent and built in "strings attached" when an organization or individuals ask for it? Yes they do. But our response should be to inform when possible. 

Our church sold cook books once with the promise that the proceeds would go to a charity. The sales was beyond the expectations and everyone wanted to keep some to fund the next project. Nope I couldn't allow that and explained the ethics of it.


----------



## Ozzy (Dec 11, 2008)

I want to add my two cents to this conversation. This is just my opinion; I am not asking if I am right or wrong.

 I do want to say that I completely agree with Hank; I had many people in my life that helped me in that manner and I remember all of them and the lessons that they taught me.

 As for selling free wood, if someone contacts me and asks for some free wood because they are down on their luck (this has happened to me here at IAP), if that person chose to make pens out of the blanks and sell them, I have no problem with that because he did put in his time and effort to make the pens. However, if he simply turned around and sold the blanks as soon as he received them; I wouldn't send him anymore blanks. I couldn't hate on him for doing this because he did say that he was down on his luck and desperation makes us do things that we would not normally do. Like my grandma used to tell me "until you've walked a mile in someone's shoes".... That being said, that does not mean that I would send them more blanks the next time they contacted me; then the whole "Once bitten, twice shy" thing kicks in.

 Now on the other hand, if someone post a request inquiring about some specific type of wood to make a gift out of (I have done this here at IAP and I was given some wood at no cost other than the shipping; which is fair and expected) and the person sold the blanks or made pens out of the blanks and then sold them, then I would have a problem. A while back I received some blanks at no cost, I received twice as many as I asked for. All he asked was that I send him a picture of the finished product; which I did not do because both of the recipients wanted the pens turned down to, what I consider to be a waste of wood, the smallest possible diameter and I was too embarrassed to send pics of such a waste of the beautiful wood that he had sent me. The two remaining blanks will also be turned into pens and given as gifts. My moral compass would never allow me to sell these because I asked for them to make gifts out of and they will be given as gifts. Hopefully, I will have creative control over these and I will be able to send him pics of the finished product. 

 My point is that if someone asks for wood under the pretense of making gifts, or something of that nature, then I feel that they are morally obligated to not sell it regardless of if they turn it or not. But if you give someone some wood just because you think that they are a good person, or what ever your reason, then you have no say so in what they do with the wood nor do you have any reason to be mad at them for selling it or burning it or whatever they choose to do with it.

 Please let me remind you that this is just my opinion and that I am not asking anyone if I am right or wrong; it is just another way of looking at the situation.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 11, 2008)

leehljp said:


> However, when a gift is *requested,* there is a reasonable expectation for the gift to be used that way. I do realize that you may disagree and that is OK. "Agape" is a Greek word that agrees with your concept and it has the specific characteristic of "no strings attached". But I feel it does not apply in this case since it was requested for a need that it wasn't used. The proper response is to offer some guidance, IMO.



It may be semantics, but I refer to this type of thing as "asking for assistance" instead of "giving a gift."  I agree that "asking for assistance" implicitly comes with "strings attached", no notification required.


----------



## babyblues (Dec 11, 2008)

Suffice it to say, all we can do is make sure that as the receiver of a gift, we are tactful in the way we use it.

I think that there are limited circumstances where selling FREE wood is a bad thing.  Soliciting free wood under the pretense of not having the resources to procure your own and then selling it without using it is one of those circumstances.


----------



## woodtreker (Dec 11, 2008)

*What????*

I have people all the time give me "free" wood...  Some of it is useable... after doing all kind of things to it to make it workable...  I have had people give me "free" wood and I make them a pen out of it... AND I CHARGE THEM THE SAME PRICE as if I supplied the wood...  There are even times when I get more wood than needed and I keep it!!!  And make MORE stuff from it!!!  And then SELL IT!   

Guess what...  WE do not own anything...  "Free" wood may be free but to me it is an opportunity to make more to do more...  I have been able to use my hobby to donate to many causes that otherwise I may not have been able to do...  If you feel "guilty" about using "free" wood then donate the proceeds...


----------



## THarvey (Dec 11, 2008)

I think once something is given to someone it is their's to do with as they please.  This includes selling it later.

I do remember a situation here where a member was flamed by a number of people for selling wood, given to him/her while at the same time having another classified ad asking for free wood.  I am not sure if that is the same incident that others have illuded to, nor do I remember (or at least will not name) the individual.

Either way, I think the reason for the uproar at the time was the fact that the person had one ad requesting that people give him/her wood, and another offering to sell what some perceived the same wood previously given.

That is a totally different situation that someone simply selling wood that was given to them.  It was the appearance of "give it to me, so I can sell it" that people were attacking.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll sacrifice myself to solve this for everyone. From now on samples of all free wood should be sent to me, I will evaluate it as to it's warrant as a sell able, give away, or burnable material. All decisions are final and not debatable. I do this in the interest of peace and charity among all. of course my evaluation ability is not the best so please keep samples LARGE!


----------



## Skye (Dec 11, 2008)

It's true what they say; Money is the root of all sorts of evil.

I'd venture to say that anyone who thinks selling the wood is wrong would be fine if the person simply gave the wood to someone else to use. The fact that it's sold, however, changes the situation. Because money enters the deal, even though the basic outcome is exactly the same, it's a bad thing. I'm guilty of the same frame of mind, even though I know it doesn't make a lot of sense.

It's hard to believe how evil we continue to make something as simple as money.

I think we probably have too many strings attached when we give things away. We always feel a small sense of ownership which really isn't justified.


----------



## louisbry (Dec 11, 2008)

My opinion is:  The gift of free wood, whether processed or unprocessed, is an exchange between the giver and receiver.  Once the gift has exchanged hands, the receiver can do whatever he or she wants to with the wood, unless conditions or strings are attached.  If strings are attached, then they should be attached prior to the exchange and the receiver should honor these conditions.   If the potential receiver does not agree to the conditions, than he should not accept the gift.


If the receiver puts  legally accquired wood up for sale in either processed or unprocessed form, then a potential buyer's opinion should be manafested by his or her williness to purchase said wood based on its perceived value.  

As a potential purchaser of wood on this forum I consider value to me.   If I knew the wood was obtained illegally or the seller was grossly violating the conditions of the gift I would not choose to purchase.  Notice I used the word "knew" and did not use the word "assume".


----------



## babyblues (Dec 11, 2008)

I can't help but ask:  Why so much emphasis on the receiver's right to do whatever they want?

Does anyone care about etiquette anymore?  I'm not trying to go to the extreme of controlling everyone, but we have an obligation to each other to show a certain amount of, dare I say, deference when it comes to the use of what one might call a "gift".  It wouldn't kill someone receiving a gift to ask if it's OK for them to sell some of the wood because they need this tool or that piece of equipment.

I just can't help but wonder whatever happened to respectful and courteous regard for others...in this case, the giver.  It has nothing to do with the receiver's "rights".  If the giver is a control freak, that's one thing, but respect for the person who was thoughtful enough to give something to you without cost to you is a GOOD THING!!!!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 11, 2008)

BB?,

Not sure why you added the last sentence to an otherwise thought provoking post.




babyblues said:


> I can't help but ask:  Why so much emphasis on the receiver's right to do whatever they want?
> 
> Does anyone care about etiquette anymore?  I'm not trying to go to the extreme of controlling everyone, but we have an obligation to each other to show a certain amount of, dare I say, deference when it comes to the use of what one might call a "gift".  It wouldn't kill someone receiving a gift to ask if it's OK for them to sell some of the wood because they need this tool or that piece of equipment.
> 
> ...


----------



## babyblues (Dec 11, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> BB?,
> 
> Not sure why you added the last sentence to an otherwise thought provoking post.


You know what, you're right.  I've taken it out.


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 11, 2008)

Mudder said:


> Unfortunately some moral compasses only point to the billfold.



Does that mean I should stop carrying a magnet in my wallet?

Just kidding,
Eric


----------



## ranchonodinero (Dec 13, 2008)

The wussification of America is why this thread is incredibly 4 pages long. It's his. He can sell it, burn it, and smoke it.


----------

